# Smilie Reorganization in Progress



## Reznor (Oct 10, 2017)

Narutoforums has reorganized our emoticons to make it easier to navigate the menu.
Thanks to @White Wolf and @Khaleesi for helping out with this.


*Smilies: *Small-sized emotes in the typical emote face style
:ho

*Cute:* Cute Emotes


*Blob:* Blob style emotes. 


*Weeb:* Anime style emotes


*Cats!:
*

*Naruto:
*

*Stars:
 

Talking Heads:

*
*Wallpaper:* Oversized Emotes
:letgo

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2017)

Needs a bit more.
Smaller emotes need to be on the top Obvs


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 10, 2017)

where are the juubi emotes?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> where are the juubi emotes?


Under the Naruto category where they've always been.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Ignition (Oct 10, 2017)

Do people even use these?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reznor (Oct 10, 2017)

Ignition said:


> Do people even use these?


Likely not.
We might eventually unlist some emotes.
They'll be available if you know the code, but just not in the menu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 12, 2017)

is cute?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 12, 2017)

Fight Me Nerd
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Samehadaman (Oct 12, 2017)

You can't have cigar smoking eyepatch Snake filed under "Weeb". It's just not right. There is a disturbance in the force.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 12, 2017)

Talkings Heads is GOAT smilie section


----------



## Felt (Oct 14, 2017)

This kills the muscle memory.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------

